# Atlas 12x36 refurb



## Yeti (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi.
I have almost completet refurbishing my Atlas 3996 but there are two things I need and can not find in my part of the world. They are also not shown in the Atlas/Craftsman parts lists. The items are:

-Stop screw (thumb screw) for the compound dial. My guess is no. 8-36 (UNF). A hex key screw would do nicely.

-Hammer drive screws for the Atlas name plate. I think they are no. 2.

Please correct if I am wrong with the sizes.

Can anyone point out a source that will ship over the Atlantic?

Regards, Atli


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 9, 2015)

Atli,

What country are you in?  I ship small parcels overseas fairly often, via USPS.  Do you have a PayPal account.

The thumb screws in the dials on the 3996 cross feed and compound have #8-32 threads.  Length of threaded part is 3/8".  Diameter of head is about 5/16".  Height of head is about 1/4".  I could call Clausing and order them and the drive screws, although I have no idea what the price will be.  And then ship them to you.

Or McMaster (www.mcmaster.com) has #0 and #2 drive screws, with a chart showing head and shank diameter.  If you have one of the old ones, you should be able to determine whether it is #0 or #2.  

They also have some thumb screws that would work but head diameter is 3/8" and height is 3/16".  And they are 18-8 Stainless, not black oxide steel.

Robert D.


----------



## Yeti (Jan 10, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Atli,
> 
> What country are you in?  I ship small parcels overseas fairly often, via USPS.  Do you have a PayPal account.
> 
> ...



Hi Robert.

Thanks for the info. I'm in Iceland. I have solved the issue with the drive screws and thumb screws are available in that size on Ebay. Not original though. In  my experience Clausing prices are quite a different thing. Do you know of anyone selling a metal gib for the compound. Mine is synthetic and broken.

Thanks again,
Atli


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 10, 2015)

Atli,

OK.  Although it is true that the Clausing prices sometimes seem high, at least they are still offering parts for the old machines.  We can't expect them to sell at a loss simply because our machines are 35 to 82 years old.  Price equivalent new parts for current equipment and it will cost at least as much.  TANSTAAFL.

Robert D.


----------



## Yeti (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Robert.

You are quite right. Both Sears and Clausing are running commendable services. But every now and then all of us go for fast food instead of a more fancy meal..)

Atli


----------

